# No simultaneous Comcast On Demand streams



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

I can only have one VOD stream with a BOLT/4 Minis. Starting a second stream on any device kicks the first one off.

Comcast doesn't have any ideas, but my account shows "MOTOROLA MOTORHOST" for my cablecard and I've noticed that some people have said that changing it to "MOTOROLA TIVOPMHST" can improve certain issues. According to Comcast, I do have the correct billing codes for TiVo, aside from the device name.

Anyone else have/resolve this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That is the way it worked.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Is that specific to the BOLT? I read some posts related to the Premiere where multiple streams worked fine...


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Whopps, it was a Roamio where at least one person said it worked:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=518249


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo's "how to" page for Xfinity On Demand makes no claims as to the number of simultaneous sessions possible...

*How to use XFINITY On Demand on TiVo Premiere DVRs*​
... however, this TiVo support page still makes the claim of multiple sessions, and has obviously been updated/touched since the release of the BOLT, given the "UESs" addition to the compatible devices list:
*Installation/Setup/Configuration :: How to Use Multi-Room Streaming*​

> *Multiple XFINITY On Demand streams*
> 
> TiVo customers with XFINITY On Demand can use the TiVo Whole Home Solution to send multiple XFINITY On Demand streams to different TiVo devices within the home, including:
> TiVo Mini
> ...



I'd been under the impression, since going Roamio Pro in February, that only 1 allowed session per DVR (and connected Minis) was the designed behavior, since we're not paying for Comcast "additional outlets" with the Minis. I'd considered this an acceptable trade-off in the TiVo Whole Home solution, but now I have to add it to the list of bugs & half-finished features. sigh...

edit: p.s. Posed question to TiVo on Facebook, here. Will report back with their response.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> edit: p.s. Posed question to TiVo on Facebook, here. Will report back with their response.


TiVo on Facebook's reply...

*TiVo (11Nov2015):* _ *The ability to support multiple Xfinity On-Demand streams is actually part of the November update.* Our target release date for the SW is 11/16. So this feature will be available very shortly._​


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Received the update but still can't stream multiple on demand shows. Anyone else try?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TheBirdMan said:


> Received the update but still can't stream multiple on demand shows. Anyone else try?


This change is not listed in the release notes for the update so I am guessing it's not been addressed yet.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I just tweeted TiVo support. They stated it'll start working after 24 hours.


----------

